# St James House, Forfar - Wear Gloves Next Time



## Seahorse (Sep 13, 2010)

A wee mishap in Forfar reported here. Gloves and decent trousers needed in hindsight methinks... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-11282521



> Derelict building warning after youth injured
> 
> Tayside Police have urged young people to stay away from various disused sites, including St James House in Forfar after a youth was injured there.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfism (Mar 7, 2011)

What the BBC didn't tell you is that there was a great big jute mill attached to it, which has just been demolished. Fingers crossed said youth has recovered now – he could have saved himself the pain and suffering, and waited until the demo men helpfully created an access.


----------

